# Favourite Bible Quotes



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I guess I mean mainly from the Bible. Ones that stay in your mind.
One of my favourite quotes/phrases is the one from St. Paul which goes something like this.

"Why do I do the thing I hate?"

I often do the very opposite of what I intend to do or against my ideals. I like to think my values are being compassionate to others but in fact I can say some nasty things to people.


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

Proverbs 3:5-6 "Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths."

My favorite!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"Be not overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good."
Romans 12:21

*I,m sure we,ll all have lots more!*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ezekiel 25:17. 
"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the 
tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through 
the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike 
down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you!"


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Thou shalt not covert thy neighbor's *** -- God


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"silly billies should take their silliness elsewhere"
(BadGirl 3:21)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

GREAT verse...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> GREAT verse...


why oh why ?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Please forgive me!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Isaiah 11:6 - 9*

*Isaiah 11:6 - 9*

_*I long for this day.........*_

*Chuck 
*
*6*The wolf will live with the lamb,
the leopard will lie down with the goat,
the calf and the lion and the yearling together;
_and a little child will lead them. _* ( I LOVE this image..... :clap )*

*7*The cow will feed with the bear,
their young will lie down together,
and the lion will eat straw like the ox.

*8*The infant will play near the cobra's den,
and the young child will put its hand into the viper's nest.

*9*They will neither harm nor destroy
on all my holy mountain,
for the earth will be filled with the knowledge of the Lord
as the waters cover the sea.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"If you love only those who love you, what credit is that to you?"
( In Matthew )


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "If you love only those who love you, what credit is that to you?"
> ( In Matthew )


Good one. So important.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

“Eye has not seen, non ear heard,
Neither have entered into the heart of man
The things which God hath prepared for those who love Him.”- Corinthians 2:9

I closed my last essay for college with those words. I was satisfied. They are important words to me; though one of the tutors of the department indirectly alluded to it today. He felt it his right to sum up my whole character because of it. A certain type of rationalist thinks the only alternatives are enlightened humility, self-aggrandizement or indoctrination. I wrote it with conviction, not with a closed mind.

A sense of noblesse oblige or even self-importance is a benignity to one who is faced with real problems. I know certain people think because they sufficiently content themselves with the everyday only vanity could prevent others from curbing themselves too; and are also petty enough to imagine those who don't luxuriating in their convictions.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Isaiah 11:6 - 9*
> 
> _*I long for this day.........*_
> 
> ...


Very moving.


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

These scriptures aren't from the bible but they are two of my very favorites, I hope it's ok if I share them.

"Remember the worth of souls is great in the sight of God." D&C 18:10

"And if men come unto me I will show unto them their weakness. I give unto men weakness that they may be humble; and my grace is sufficient for all men that humble themselves before me; for if they humble themselves before me, and have faith in me, then will I make weak things become strong unto them." Ether 12:27


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "Be not overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good."
> Romans 12:21
> 
> *I,m sure we,ll all have lots more!*


Love it!


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "silly billies should take their silliness elsewhere"
> (BadGirl 3:21)


lol, amen!


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I love them all equally, but there are a few verses that just heal me, like:

John 16:33

"I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world."


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "silly billies should take their silliness elsewhere"
> (BadGirl 3:21)


When you do it to the least of my silly billies, you also do it to me. (St. Rider SAS FBQ about post 20 I think)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"The law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ" 
John 1:17


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

"If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him. But let him ask in faith, nothing wavering. For he that wavereth is like a wave of the sea driven with the wind and tossed." James 1:5-6


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

femalepeterpan said:


> "If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him. But let him ask in faith, nothing wavering. For he that wavereth is like a wave of the sea driven with the wind and tossed." James 1:5-6


Very edifying, thank you, and comforting...


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Very edifying, thank you, and comforting...


Glad you like it


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

femalepeterpan said:


> Glad you like it


Is it KJV ? I,ve been going back more to that recently - the language is beautiful.


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Is it KJV ? I,ve been going back more to that recently - the language is beautiful.


Yes it is!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

femalepeterpan said:


> Yes it is!


I had started using the Good News Bible but the language sounds too ordinary - if that makes sense,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"It is great wisdom to know how to be silent"

(St John Of The Cross)


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

"Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them."
Romans 12:14

I always befriend those who are able to criticize my every word. They show me where I wrong, and they help me better myself.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Whether or not the following counts as a Bible quote depends on whether you view it as canonical or not...

_My child, do not cheat the poor of their living, and do not keep needy eyes waiting.
Do not grieve the hungry, or anger one in need.
Do not add to the troubles of the desperate, or delay giving to the needy.
Do not reject a suppliant in distress, or turn your face away from the poor.
Do not avert your eye from the needy, and give no one reason to curse you;
for if in bitterness of soul some should curse you, their Creator will hear their prayer.
Endear yourself to the congregation; bow your head low to the great.
Give a hearing to the poor, and return their greeting politely.
Rescue the oppressed from the oppressor; and do not be hesitant in giving a verdict.
Be a father to orphans, and be like a husband to their mother; you will then be like a son of the Most High, and he will love you more than does your mother._
*Sirach 4:1-10*​


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "It is great wisdom to know how to be silent"
> 
> (St John Of The Cross)


Love St. J of the C. Wise quote that one too.



arao6 said:


> "Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them."
> Romans 12:14
> 
> I always befriend those who are able to criticize my every word. They show me where I wrong, and they help me better myself.


You have a great attitude which is something I don't always have. All I can say is, don't take ALL criticisms on board as they may be inaccurate or not constructive.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"If Christ hath promised to manifest His presence in the midst of so small an assembly, where but two or three are gathered in His name, how much more would His presence abound where two or three hundred are gathered in His Name?"
(George Fox)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"O God, Thou hast made us for Thyself, and our hearts are restless until they rest in thee."
(St Augistine)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"O God, Thou hast made us for Thyself, and our hearts are restless until they rest in thee."
(St Augistine)

oops, sorry for repitition


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Relevant to SA:

Proverbs 29:25 NKJV

The fear of man brings a snare, But whoever trusts in the Lord shall be safe.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

harajuku kitty said:


> Relevant to SA:
> 
> Proverbs 29:25 NKJV
> 
> The fear of man brings a snare, But whoever trusts in the Lord shall be safe.


Short but so sweet.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "silly billies should take their silliness elsewhere"
> (BadGirl 3:21)


 lmao.. the gospel according to badgirl, where should I take my silliness is the question...? "judge not lest ye be judged" is the only bible quote I can think off right now....


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

As a deer pants for the water brooks,So pants my soul for You, O God. Psalm 42:1. The way of a fool is right in his own eyes, But he who heeds counsil is wise. Proverbs 12:15. Blessed are the peacemakers,for they shall be called sons of god. Matthew 5:9. Not only that, but we also who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves, eagerly waitimg for the adoption, the redemption of our body.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

In the beginning 
Never made it past that one so it's the only one I know


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> lmao.. the gospel according to badgirl, where should I take my silliness is the question...? "judge not lest ye be judged" is the only bible quote I can think off right now....


Thanks I felt the same way.
Don't want to cause strife on this thread though.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Grog said:


> In the beginning
> Never made it past that one so it's the only one I know


"At the end of the day.." was that a quote from the bible too?

Can I just say to those of you who think I am being disrespectful to God and Christians who love the Bible, ..."lighten up ". I think God is more broad-minded and has a sense of humour, after all.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "It is great wisdom to know how to be silent"
> 
> (St John Of The Cross)


I like that one I'll try and remember it 
Also is do onto others as you would have done to you a bible quote ? 
Cause I've heard that and like it for the meaning of think before you act ,how would you like it . Seems like a good idea and don't think it's meant for a revenge statement that's an eye for an eye if that is even a quote I'm really not sure


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Grog said:


> I like that one I'll try and remember it
> Also is do onto others as you would have done to you a bible quote ?
> Cause I've heard that and like it for the meaning of think before you act ,how would you like it . Seems like a good idea and don't think it's meant for a revenge statement that's an eye for an eye if that is even a quote I'm really not sure


pretty sure it is from the bible. I heard it was a universal for all religions.

"do unto others before they do unto you" is another version


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! how art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations! For thou hast said in thine heart, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north:
I will ascend above the heights of the clouds; I will be like the most High. Yet thou shalt be brought down to hell, to the sides of the pit.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"To love is to be in communion with the other and to discover in that other the spark of God."

(Paulo Coelho: "By The River Piedra I Sat Down & Wept")


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

"Behold, I have refined thee, but not with silver; I have forged thee in the furnace of affliction." 
Isaiah 48:10

"_There is no peace_, sayith HaShem concerning the wicked."
Isaiah 48:22


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

riderless said:


> pretty sure it is from the bible. I heard it was a universal for all religions.
> 
> "do unto others before they do unto you" is another version


The Golden Rule comes from Leviticus 19:18 - "Love thy neighbor as thyself."

Though it reappears in some form in pretty much all world mythos, and is named the categorical imperative in Kantian ethics.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Gal 1:3 Grace be to you and peace from God the Father, and from our Lord Jesus Christ, Who gave himself for our sins, that he might deliver us from this present evil world, according to the will of God and our Father: To whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Ezekiel 25:17.
> "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the
> tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through
> the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike
> down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you!"


i love this one just because of the film ha


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

J0HNNY said:


> i love this one just because of the film ha


You are posting in the spiritual support forum....


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> You are posting in the spiritual support forum....


Ok?


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

“ The world and its desires pass away, but whoever does the will of God lives forever.”

1 John 2:17


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*Isaiah 40:31*

But those who wait on the Lord
Shall renew _their_ strength;
They shall mount up with wings like eagles,
They shall run and not be weary,
They shall walk and not faint.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"I wish I could show you - when you are lonely or in the darkness - the astonishing light of your own being. "
(Hafiz)


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

How about a beautiful song? One of my favorites:

1. Be still, my soul: The Lord is on thy side; 
With patience bear thy cross of grief or pain. 
Leave to thy God to order and provide; 
In ev'ry change he faithful will remain. 
Be still, my soul: Thy best, thy heav'nly Friend Thru thorny ways leads to a joyful end. 

2. Be still, my soul: Thy God doth undertake 
To guide the future as he has the past. 
Thy hope, thy confidence let nothing shake; 
All now mysterious shall be bright at last. 
Be still, my soul: The waves and winds still know His voice who ruled them while he dwelt below. 

3. Be still, my soul: The hour is hast'ning on 
When we shall be forever with the Lord, 
When disappointment, grief, and fear are gone, 
Sorrow forgot, love's purest joys restored. 
Be still, my soul: When change and tears are past, All safe and blessed we shall meet at last.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

femalepeterpan said:


> How about a beautiful song? One of my favorites:
> 
> 1. Be still, my soul: The Lord is on thy side;
> With patience bear thy cross of grief or pain.
> ...


Very cool !
I'd love to hear that sung. 
'All safe and blessed'.....


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Very cool !
> I'd love to hear that sung.
> 'All safe and blessed'.....


I'm trying to find a link to the song so stay tuned!


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

This is one version of the song I like (same words and tune just performed differently. You can find a lot of different versions on youtube)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

femalepeterpan said:


> This is one version of the song I like (same words and tune just performed differently. You can find a lot of different versions on youtube)


Thank you it seems YouTube links from the USA don,t download here , but I,ll try later by typing it into UK YouTube.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"I'm just a little pencil in the hand of a writing God, sending a love letter to the world."
(Mother Teresa)


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

"And them the christians will defeat the Persian non believers in 9 to 10 years" - The romans


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "I'm just a little pencil in the hand of a writing God, sending a love letter to the world."
> (Mother Teresa)


Does that come with an eraser?:afr

I can't believe Mother Theresa would actually say that?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

riderless said:


> Does that come with an eraser?:afr
> 
> I can't believe Mother Theresa would actually say that?


Really ?


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

"God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know the difference." - The Serenity Prayer


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"All shall be well, and all shall be well, and all manner of thing shall be well."
(Julian of Norwich)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"All things work together for good to those who love God."
Romans 8:28


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

"Jesus answered and said unto them, Verily I say unto you, If ye have* faith*, and doubt not, ye shall not only do this which is done to the fig tree, but also if ye shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; it shall be done. And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive." Matthew 21:21-22


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

"But the Lord said unto Samuel, Look not on his countenance, or on the height of his stature; because I have refused him: _for the Lord seeth not as man seeth;_ for man looketh on the outward appearance, but the Lord looketh on the heart." 1 Samuel 16:7


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"Raise your words - not your voice,
It is rain that grows flowers - not thunder."
(Rumi)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

blessed is the man who perseveres under trial, because when he has stood the test,he will receive the crown of life that god has promised to those that love him...........I haven't read the bible in years I must add, I just found this quote and kinda liked it....


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "Raise your words - not your voice,
> It is rain that grows flowers - not thunder."
> (Rumi)


I like this one, very nice!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

femalepeterpan said:


> I like this one, very nice!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"I pray because I can't help myself.
I pray because I'm helpless.
I pray because the need flows out of me - waking and sleeping.
It does not change God - it changes me."
CS Lewis


----------



## femalepeterpan (Oct 3, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> "I pray because I can't help myself.
> I pray because I'm helpless.
> I pray because the need flows out of me - waking and sleeping.
> It does not change God - it changes me."
> CS Lewis


LOVE CS Lewis! Such a beautiful quote!


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

"Blessed are the cheesemakers, for they..... " (Monty Python Life of Brian)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"For I am persuaded that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor height nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord."
(Romans 8:38-39)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Mother Teresa - on being asked by a journalist if she 'ever took a holiday' -
"Every day is a holy day".


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

“ Evil, despite what the media tells you, makes you boring, shuts you in, makes you a clone of all sorts of other people who are doing the same tedious sort of stuff. When you are seized by Christ, he will make you more truly yourself. That’s part of the paradox. We live in a culture that says you have to “Be yourself,” “Find yourself,” but Jesus says the way you do it is by denying yourself, taking up the cross, and following him. That is the way to life in all its fullness.”

N.T. Wright

I love this.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

this is one I really like:

"Have I not commanded you 
Be strong and courageous.
Do not be afraid;
do not be discouraged,
for the Lord your God
will be with you wherever you go."

Joshua 1:9


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

amy94 said:


> this is one I really like:
> 
> "Have I not commanded you
> Be strong and courageous.
> ...


:heart


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

"God loves you more in a moment, than anyone could in a lifetime."


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

harajuku kitty said:


> "God loves you more in a moment, than anyone could in a lifetime."


I like that one.
For us trying to get our heads around the immensity of it.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

The wages of sin are death.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

"...For what is your life? It is even a vapor that appears for a little time and then vanishes away."

James 4:14


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

“ Feed your faith and your fears will starve to death”

-Unknown


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

“It would seem that Our Lord finds our desires not too strong, but too weak. We are half-hearted creatures, fooling about with drink and sex and ambition when infinite joy is offered us, like an ignorant child who wants to go on making mud pies in a slum because he cannot imagine what is meant by the offer of a holiday at the sea. We are far too easily pleased."

C.S. Lewis


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

II Corinthians 4:17-18 NKJV

For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, is working for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory, while we do not look at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen. For the things which are seen are temporary, but the things which are not seen are eternal.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

trust in the Lord with all thine heart, lean not unto thine own understanding.

in all thy ways acknowledge Him, and he shall direct thy paths.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Corinthians 11:14
"No wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light."

Acts 10:38 
"God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power, who went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him." 


James 4:7 
"Therefore submit to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you."


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Phillipians: 4:13


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Corinthians 6:9-11


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

"2 And I declared that the dead,
who had already died,
are happier than the living,
who are still alive.
3 But better than both
is the one who has never been born,
who has not seen the evil
that is done under the sun."

Ecclesiastes 4:2-3


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

weiwuwei said:


> "2 And I declared that the dead,
> who had already died,
> are happier than the living,
> who are still alive.
> ...


A sad but very memorable verse - Ecclesiastes is a remarkable book of the bible.

Psalms 30:5
For his anger endureth but a moment; in his favour is life: weeping may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning.

Ecclesiastes 7-16
Do not be over-righteous and do not be over-wise. Why make yourself a laughing-stock ?

I Corinthians 6:9-11
Don't you realize that those who do wrong will not inherit the Kingdom of God? Don't fool yourselves. Those who indulge in sexual sin, or who worship idols, or commit adultery, or are male prostitutes, or practice homosexuality nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. And that is what some of you were. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.'

.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

he who pushes in and tries to be first
will end up being on the end of the queue to eternal life.

Sorry ,rough translation.

But as I see it, the fiercely competitive ones who only look after their own interests in this life, are headed for a lonely old age with no one to truly care for them.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't expect to be pampered, waited on. Instead take the role of the one serving.

This one has bothered me a little. Why? Well, because the more you serve and please some people, the more they expect it.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

By the works of the law no flesh shall be justified


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*God's Kingdom on Earth: The World to Come*

*Isaiah 11:6*

*"The wolf will live with the lamb, 
the leopard will lie down with the goat, 
the calf and the lion and the yearling together; 
and a little child will lead them."

I love this image.
It is of the world to come; 
God's Kingdom on earth.
*


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to many to list, but Psalms, Proverbs, and Romans are my favorite books.


----------



## HteCreative (Sep 12, 2013)

1 God is our refuge and strength,
an ever-present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way
and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam
and the mountains quake with their surging.

...Psalm 46:1-3


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

"And afterward I will pour out my Spirit on all people. Your sons and daughters will prophesy, your old men will dream dreams, and your young men will see visions." 
Joel 2:28

This verse seems so fantastical, it lifts my spirits up when I think of it being true.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Genesis 19:31-36
One day the older daughter said to the younger, “Our father is old, and there is no man around here to give us children—as is the custom all over the earth. 32 Let’s get our father to drink wine and then sleep with him and preserve our family line through our father.”


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

The wheels of war are in motion our destiny within grasp - Romans


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

As read out to the world by the astronauts of the Apollo 8 mission on 24 Dec 1968 as they orbited the moon, from the book of Genesis :-

_Bill Anders -_
"We are now approaching lunar sunrise, and for all the people back on Earth, the crew of Apollo 8 has a message that we would like to send to you.
'In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep.
And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters. And God said, Let there be light: and there was light.
And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness.'"

_Jim Lovell -_
"And God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And the evening and the morning were the first day.
And God said, Let there be a firmament in the midst of the waters, and let it divide the waters from the waters.
And God made the firmament, and divided the waters which were under the firmament from the waters which were above the firmament: and it was so.
And God called the firmament Heaven. And the evening and the morning were the second day."

_Frank Borman -_
"'And God said, Let the waters under the heaven be gathered together unto one place, and let the dry land appear: and it was so.
And God called the dry land Earth; and the gathering together of the waters called he Seas: and God saw that it was good.'
And from the crew of Apollo 8, we close with good night, good luck, a *Merry Christmas* - and God bless all of you, all of you on the good Earth."

.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Honestly the closes I can get to a bible verse is this one 


For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord. -Rom 6:23 

I have believed and accept Jesus into my life as my Lord and Savior and in my personal conviction believe Jesus died on the cross for my sins so that my relationship with God could be restored that is my personal conviction and it centers and carries me. 

I love this verse, it says that no matter what we've done no matter what action we've committed that has angered or hurt God he has provided us a way out he has said you are in the prison of sin and death but I am a just a mercful God I have provided a way to pay the fine to set you free and that is through Jesus Christ, Jesus came and paid the fine that got me out of the prison of sin. I believe I have eternal life through Christ.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

"And if the roman slaps you in the face , turn cheeks , show them who you really are" - Romans


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"Withhold not good from them to whom it is due, when it is in the power of thine hand to do it. "
Proverbs 3:27


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

This ain't a quote but ain't it interesting that the bible actually uses the word Palestine while the quran uses Israel ?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

And now I will create a soccer team (with one sub)which will conquer the world. (Jesus after he collected his 12th apostle)


----------



## Wendy7 (Feb 27, 2012)

The Lord is at hand; do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6-7


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

There is neither Jew nor Gentile, neither slave nor free, nor is there male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. Galatians 3:28


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Psalm 137:7 Remember, Lord, what the Edomites did on the day Jerusalem fell. “Tear it down,” they cried, “tear it down to its foundations!” 8 Daughter Babylon, doomed to destruction, happy is the one who repays you according to what you have done to us. 9 Happy is the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks.

Ezekiel 23:20 There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses. 21 So you longed for the lewdness of your youth, when in Egypt your bosom was caressed and your young breasts fondled.

Song of songs 8:2 I would lead you and bring you to my mother’s house—she who has taught me. I would give you spiced wine to drink, the nectar of my pomegranates.

Numbers 31:17 Now kill all the boys. And kill every woman who has slept with a man, 18 but save for yourselves every girl who has never slept with a man.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

An evil man always seeketh quarrels: but a cruel angel shall be sent against him. Proverbs 17:11


For as ye in times past have not believed God, yet have now obtained mercy through their unbelief:
Even so have these also now not believed, that through your mercy they also may obtain mercy.
For God hath concluded them all in unbelief, that he might have mercy upon all. Romans 11:30-32


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

With a mighty voice he shouted: "'Fallen! Fallen is Babylon the Great!' She has become a dwelling for demons and a haunt for every impure spirit, a haunt for every unclean bird, a haunt for every unclean and detestable animal. Rev 18:12


----------



## pierceson07 (May 30, 2012)

But if our gospel be hid, it is hid to them that are lost:
In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not,
lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ,
Who is the image of God, should shine upon them. (2 Corinthians 3-4)


----------



## Carded1940 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello everyone Psalm 115:15 May be blessed by the Lord, the Maker of heaven and earth.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one gets the prize? Run in such a way as to get the prize. Everyone who competes in the games goes into strict training. They do it to get a crown that will not last, but we do it to get a crown that will last forever. Therefore I do not run like someone running aimlessly; I do not fight like a boxer beating the air. No, I strike a blow to my body and make it my slave so that after I have preached to others, I myself will not be disqualified for the prize.
1 Corinthians 9:24-27


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

How long will the land lie parched and the grass in every field be withered? Because those who live in it are wicked, the animals and birds have perished." (Jeremiah 12:4)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Numbers 31

The Lord said to Moses, 2 "Take vengeance on the Midianites for the Israelites. After that, you will be gathered to your people."

7 They fought against Midian, as the Lord commanded Moses, and killed every man.

15 "Have you allowed all the women to live?" he asked them. 16 "They were the ones who followed Balaam's advice and enticed the Israelites to be unfaithful to the Lord in the Peor incident, so that a plague struck the Lord's people. *17 Now kill all the boys. And kill every woman who has slept with a man, 18 but save for yourselves every girl who has never slept with a man.*

25 The Lord said to Moses, 26 "You and Eleazar the priest and the family heads of the community are to count all the people and animals that were captured. 27 Divide the spoils equally between the soldiers who took part in the battle and the rest of the community.

32 The plunder remaining from the spoils that the soldiers took was 675,000 sheep, 33 72,000 cattle, 34 61,000 donkeys 35 and 32,000 women who had never slept with a man.


----------

